# High Temps mit Arctic Liquid Freezer 240!



## iTzSam (4. August 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen einen neuen PC zusammengebastelt. Hier mal die Specs:

i7-7700K 4,6 GHz (OC)
Geforce GTX 1070 Strix OC-Version
16 GB Arbeitsspeicher 3200 MHz
Strix Z270F  Gaming Mainboard
NZXT S340 Elite

Zudem habe ich mir die AiO Wasserkühlung von Arctic geholt, den Liquid Freezer 240mm, da ich nur positives über diese gelesen habe.
Der Einbau hat ein bisschen gedauert, glückte mir aber letztendlich. Ich konnte wegen Platzmangel im S340 Elite nur 2 der 4 vorhandenen Lüfter an den Radiator anschließen, mit etwas gequetsche sogar noch einen dritten.
Im Stock ohne OC ist mir schon aufgefallen, dass ich erstaunlich hohe Temperaturen habe sogar im Idle (40+) und diese immer zwischen 40 und 60 hoch und runter gingen. In Spielen gehen die Temperaturen gut und gern mal hoch auf 75 Grad was mir Gedanken gemacht hat, weil Arctic eine sehr gute Kühlung verspricht.
Ich habe den Prozessor ganz leicht übertaktet auf 4,6 GHz und habe im Idle Temperaturen von 50 bis 60 Grad! In Spielen erreiche ich die 85er Marke und das ist nicht schön. Habe meinen PC oft aufgemacht und alles überprüft. Keine Folien, Lüfter richtig rum platziert, Pumpe auf den Kopf gedreht. Trotz allem erreiche ich immernoch 
sehr hohe Temperaturen. Ich lese überall im Internet, dass die meisten Leute allerhöchstens mit OC 60 Grad erreichen... Ich habe das ganze Internet nach einer Lösung durchforstet und nichts gefunden nun bitte ich euch um Hilfe!  
Habe den Radiator in die Front eingebaut mit den 2 mitgelieferten Lüftern vorne die Luft durch den Radiator ins Gehäuse reinpusten. Im Gehäuse hinter dem Radiator habe ich noch einen dritten Lüfter reingequetscht der gerade noch passt. Habe jetzt eine halbe Push/Pull Konfiguration. Die Lüfter sind mit Y-Kabeln am CPU_Fan angeschlossen, die Pumpe an CPU_OPT. 
Sorry für den langen Post bin aber am verzweifeln. Danke!


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. August 2017)

*AW: High Temps mit Arctic Liquid Freezer 240! HILFE!!!*

Hi.

Viele haben geköpfte cpu's die sind dann ca 20 grad kühler.

Da kann deine Aio auch nichts machen.

Zum Beispiel mein 6700k läuft mit einer 240mm aio in games nicht über 60 grad im idle ca 30 grad.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taskmaster (4. August 2017)

*AW: High Temps mit Arctic Liquid Freezer 240! HILFE!!!*

Was bedeutet denn genau "ganz leicht übertaktet"? Hast Du nur den Multiplikator hochgesetzt und die Spannung dann auf "Auto" gelassen (dann kann letztere nämlich gerne mal in Regionen vorstoßen, die jeden normalen Kühler [eine AiO ist kaum besser als ein guter Turmkühler] überfordern) oder händisch die Spannung verändert?
Wurde adaptiv übertaktet oder alle Stromsparmodi abgestellt und ein fester Wert gesetzt (sprich die CPU läuft dauerhaft mit maximaler Spannung und MHz?).

Wie hoch ist die Spannung unter Last?


----------



## iTzSam (4. August 2017)

*AW: High Temps mit Arctic Liquid Freezer 240! HILFE!!!*

Hallo und Danke erstmal für die Antwort! 
ich habe nur den Multiplikator auf 46 erhöht und die Spannung auf Auto gelassen. Habe gerade den Multiplikator unverändert gelassen, also auf Auto. Jetzt habe ich sogar schon auf dem Desktop ohne ein Programm offen komplett im Idle kurz Temperaturen von 60-70 Grad!


----------



## iTzSam (4. August 2017)

*AW: High Temps mit Arctic Liquid Freezer 240! HILFE!!!*

@Dragon AMD 
Gut möglich, dass viele geköpfte CPU's haben aber ich denke kaum, dass die ungeköpft auf Temperaturen von 80 Grad kommen.


----------



## Taskmaster (4. August 2017)

*AW: High Temps mit Arctic Liquid Freezer 240! HILFE!!!*

Mal fernab der "Auto"-Einstellung, die ich so nicht fahren würde´: Im Idle sind solche Temperaturen nicht normal. Wird der Radiator warm? Macht die Pumpe ein Geräusch?


----------



## iTzSam (4. August 2017)

*AW: High Temps mit Arctic Liquid Freezer 240! HILFE!!!*

Ich habe jetzt mal die Oberseite vom Radiator angefasst, also da wo die Schläuche landen und da wird sie ein wenig warm ja. Und die Pumpe ist eigentlich leise soweit ich weiß. Funktionieren sollte sie auch.

Und zu deinem vorherigen Post:.
Nein die CPU taktet sich von selbst manchmal runter auf so 800 MHz dann wieder hoch auf 2,2 GHz und so weiter. Wenn ich dann einen Benchmark starte oder Spiel öffne dann taktet sie sich wieder hoch auf momentan 4,5 GHz. Die Spannung unter 100% Last beträgt 1,250 Volt. Update: CPU-Z zeigt mir 1,168 Volt an. Verstehe die Welt nicht mehr.


----------



## Taskmaster (4. August 2017)

*AW: High Temps mit Arctic Liquid Freezer 240! HILFE!!!*

Leise bedeutet nicht lautlos (man sollte schon zumindest ein wenig Brummen hören), wenn der Radiator nur "ein wenig Warm" bei einer CPU-Temp von 80° wird,  deute das zum Beispiel auch darauf hin, dass der Kreislauf sich nicht bewegt, das Kühlmittel nicht zirkuliert.

Du kannst Dich übrigens auch telefonisch direkt an Arctic wenden. Die helfen Dir, einen möglichen Fehler genau zu identifizieren, kennen die genauen Grenzwerte ihrer Produkte und tauschen dann auch recht unkompliziert aus.


ARCTIC | RMA | DE


----------



## iTzSam (4. August 2017)

*AW: High Temps mit Arctic Liquid Freezer 240! HILFE!!!*

Habe paar Minuten Prime 95 angeschmissen und kann sagen, Ja der Radiator wird warm und ich glaube die Pumpe macht auch ein paar Geräusche  kann ich aber nicht ganz bestätigen weil die Lüfter durchdrehen. 
Danke! Ich ruf da mal gleich an ich hoffe die können mir helfen. Bin echt ratlos.


----------



## Abductee (4. August 2017)

*AW: High Temps mit Arctic Liquid Freezer 240! HILFE!!!*

Ist der CPU_Opt wo du die Pumpe angeschlossen ist gedrosselt oder läuft der auf 100%?


----------



## iTzSam (4. August 2017)

*AW: High Temps mit Arctic Liquid Freezer 240! HILFE!!!*

Entschuldige habe mich vertan. Die Pumpe ist am CPU_Fan angeschlossen und die Lüfter mit dem Y-Kabel an CPU_OPT. Die Pumpe läuft ab 60 Grad auf 100% glaube ich.


----------



## Abductee (4. August 2017)

*AW: High Temps mit Arctic Liquid Freezer 240! HILFE!!!*

Steck die Pumpe auf einen Steckplatz wo sie ohne Regelung läuft.


----------



## iTzSam (4. August 2017)

*AW: High Temps mit Arctic Liquid Freezer 240! HILFE!!!*

Habe die Pumpe auf AIO_Pump angeschlossen und habe gemerkt dass die Temperaturen im Idle sich ein bisschen verbessert haben. Habe Prime 95 für 10 Minuten laufen gelassen und bin dennoch auf eine Temperatur von 86 Grad Celsius gekommen.


----------



## Taskmaster (4. August 2017)

*AW: High Temps mit Arctic Liquid Freezer 240! HILFE!!!*

Prime kannst Du vergessen. Wenn dann benutze die Version ohne AVX.
Es erzeugt einen unnatürlichen Load, den die Prozessoren ab Haswell nicht gut vertragen. Der Einsatz kann sogar Deine CPU künstlich altern lassen, weswegen z.B. Asus von der Verwendung strickt abrät.

Wenn Du ein Prime95 unbedingt verwenden willst, dann Versionen bis einschließlich maximal 26.6.

Und wie gesagt: AiOs sind nicht wirklich deutlich besser als gute CPU-Turmkühler. Sie sind keine vollwertigen Custom-Wasserkühllösungen mit großer und variabler Radiatorenfläche.


----------



## drstoecker (4. August 2017)

*AW: High Temps mit Arctic Liquid Freezer 240! HILFE!!!*

Hatte die aio auch, war schon gut aber ich würde das mit dem oc erstmal lassen und schauen das du die aio vernünftig konfiguriert bekommst. Die CPU die du hast ist ja auch nicht unbedingt die kühlste. Lass mal die CPU Stock laufen, vcore mal fixen, die Pumpe volle pulle sowie die Lüfter. Optimal sind 4lüfter, wenn das bei dir nicht geht hast du ein zu kleines Gehäuse. Die Lüfter sind ja auch richtig rum eingebaut? Evtl. Ist es sogar besser wenn die von außen die Kalte Luft ansaugen. Vergiss auch mal Prime teste life mit nem Game und lass dir per osd die temps einblenden oder zeichne diese auf . Msi afterburner/hw Monitor!
hab jetzt auch nicht gesehen was du für ein Gehäuse hast , schau da vllt später mal bei.
sp wenn die temps auf 100% aio Leistung sind kann man mal runterregeln und optimieren. Das ist nicht in 5min gemacht und erfordert ne Menge Zeit, es lohnt sich aber. Ich habe ne Custom wakü mit 2 internen 360er Radis, die temps waren ok aber die Wassertemp und die lüfterlautstärke so alala . Jetzt hab ich mir einen externen mo-ra 360 lt bestellt und noch zusätzliche kühler für die spannungswandler und den Chipsatz, hab dann alle Wärmequellen unter Wasser und das dürfte dann das Maximum darstellen! Hab das System schon so oft umgebaut, es gibt immer neue Ideen zur Optimierung, das reist nicht ab. Ich denke aber jetzt dürfte es zum Ende kommen da ja das Maximum erreicht ist.


----------



## iTzSam (4. August 2017)

*AW: High Temps mit Arctic Liquid Freezer 240! HILFE!!!*

Gut dann lasse ich die Finger von Prime. Habe gelesen man erreicht diese Auslastung die Prime erzeugt eh nicht unter Normalbedingungen also. Habe den VCore auf 1,220 Volt fixiert. Alle 3 Lüfter am Radiator laufen auf 100% (wie gesagt kann leider keine 4 einbauen) und CPU läuft stock auf 4,4 GHz. Durch die Front kommt kühle Luft von außen rein durch den Radiator und dann im Gehäuse. HWMonitor sagt im Idle 40-45 Grad. Teste gleich ein Game. Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Taskmaster (4. August 2017)

*AW: High Temps mit Arctic Liquid Freezer 240! HILFE!!!*

Für nichtkritische Systeme, die keine wichtigen Berechnungen durchführen, reicht so etwas wie z.B. RealBench oft schon aus.
Wenn Du absolute Stabilität in allen Lebenslagen benötigst und zum Beispiel wissenschaftliche Berechnungen oder langwierige Videokodierung unbedingt mit einer übertakteten CPU durchführen willst (macht man normalerweise nicht, weil Stabilität dann einfach wichtiger ist und man lieber mehr Geld für eine schnellere Stock-CPU ausgibt) und dazu auch noch AVX-fähige Programme einsetzt, dann testet man mit LinX oder ähnlich. Das ist dann aber auch ein wirklich übler Test, den ich an Deiner Stelle völlig ignorieren würde.
Prime95 sehe ich persönlich (das mögen andere anders sehen) kaum mehr als relevant an.


----------



## iTzSam (4. August 2017)

*AW: High Temps mit Arctic Liquid Freezer 240! HILFE!!!*

alles klar danke


----------



## iTzSam (4. August 2017)

*AW: High Temps mit Arctic Liquid Freezer 240! HILFE!!!*

Kleiner Nachtrag: 
VCore: 1,220 Volt
Lüfter und Pumpe laufen auf 100%
Komme allerhöchstens auf 80 Grad bei Benchmarks.
In Games auf so 70-75
Finde das ist ganz gut wenn man bedenkt, dass man jetzt mit einer geköpften CPU vielleicht bei 60 Grad wäre.  Danke für eure schnelle und ratsame Hilfe!


----------



## IICARUS (4. August 2017)

*AW: High Temps mit Arctic Liquid Freezer 240! HILFE!!!*

Achte darauf das die Pumpe immer volle Leistung hat, denn manche Pumpen darf man nicht drosseln.
Es macht bei einer Pumpe auch kein Sinn nach Temperatur zu regeln, einfach volle Drehzahl wenn sie ehe nicht laut ist.
Tust du sie in der Drehzahl beschränken kann es passieren das die Spannung so stark abfällt das dann deine Pumpe nicht mehr läuft, das würdest du so auch nicht merken.

Zum hören der Pumpe kannst du für kurze Zeit auch die Lüfter abstecken, denn ein paar Minuten kannst du die Pumpe auch ohne Lüfter laufen lassen, da das Wasser einige Zeit braucht um sich aufzuwärmen.
Die Lüfter dann lieber mit einer Mindestdrehzahl z.B. von 500 U/min betreiben und dann erst je nach Last mit der CPU Temperatur hoch regeln lassen. Eine Mindestdrehzahl solltest du auch mit verwenden, da nachdem die Last der CPU abfällt das Wasser träge reagiert bis es abgekühlt ist.

Die Spannung sollte auch in Idle abgesenkt werden, nicht nur der Takt, daher da mit drauf achten.
Könnte auch einer der Gründe dieser hohen Temperaturen in Idle sein. 

Beim Übertakten immer auf die Last Spannung bei 100% Prozessorlast achten.
Ich verwende dazu Prime95 in der Version 27,9, da diese Version nicht so aggressiv ist.
Zudem nicht verwechseln, VID und VCore ist nicht die selbe Spannung, immer die VCore beachten, nicht die VID davon.


----------



## drstoecker (4. August 2017)

*AW: High Temps mit Arctic Liquid Freezer 240! HILFE!!!*

Der kühler der Pumpe sitzt aber richtig fest auf der CPU?  Und der 4te Lüfter passt wegen der Grafikkarte nicht oder? Hab mir das Gehäuse grad mal angeschaut sieht zwar gut aus aber etwas wenig Platz für so Sachen.mit 2 Lüftern sollte das ganze auch schon gut laufen aber optimal sind halt 4stück. Den heck/oben Lüfter laufen aber auch oder?
rine frage noch, warum hast du dich nicht für ein ryzen System entschieden?


----------



## iTzSam (4. August 2017)

*AW: High Temps mit Arctic Liquid Freezer 240! HILFE!!!*

@IICARUS bin jetzt bei einem Takt von 4,4 GHz mit einer Spannung von 1,186 Volt. Idle 45-55 Grad, schwankend. Muss ich da was verändern?
@drstoecker Richtig fest nicht nein habe den etwas gelockert. Von der Grafikkarte passt der eine Lüfter noch ganz knapp rein, aber da dieses ,,Kabelmanagement-Metall" verhindert einen vierten Lüfter einzubauen muss ich mit 3 auskommen :/ (siehe Anhänge) 
und Jep habe extra 2 neue Lüfter mit RGB LED Beleuchtung von NZXT gekauft, beide mit dem Hue+ verbunden und sie laufen. Da die Beleuchtung zu gut aussieht pustet der hintere Lüfter jetzt Luft rein anstatt raus, was jetzt zu einem nicht so guten
AirFlow beiträgt aber dafür gut aussieht. Der obere Lüfter bläst Luft raus aus dem Gehäuse. 

Ich glaube ich habe in meinem eigenen Bild entdeckt, dass ich den einen Lüfter falsch rum platziert habe haha ups.


----------



## iTzSam (4. August 2017)

*AW: High Temps mit Arctic Liquid Freezer 240! HILFE!!!*

Habe überall gelesen, dass Ryzen im moment besser ist als Intel aber bin halt kein großer Fan von AMD und wusste auch nicht ob es jetzt gute Mainboards für Ryzen gibt daher habe ich mich einfach für einen guten Intel Prozessor entschieden. Mir ist zwar bewusst, dass bald Coffee Lake rauskommen wird und ich lieber darauf warten hätte sollen. Aber die Gelegenheit kriegt man nicht immer, dass einem der Vater den PC spendiert von daher ;D


----------



## IICARUS (4. August 2017)

*AW: High Temps mit Arctic Liquid Freezer 240! HILFE!!!*



iTzSam schrieb:


> @IICARUS bin jetzt bei einem Takt von 4,4 GHz mit einer Spannung von 1,186 Volt. Idle 45-55 Grad, schwankend. Muss ich da was verändern?


Das kann dir keiner sagen, da jeder Prozessor anders von der Güte mal mehr oder weniger Spannung benötigt. Hierzu musst du schon dein System auf Stabilität testen. Ich nehme hierzu immer den Cusom Run von Prime95 27,9 oder LinX. Die Spannung ist immer dann gut wenn das System damit stabil laufen wird.

Was mir auf deinem Bilder auffällt sind die Lüfter.
Soweit ich richtig mit bekommen habe sind die Lüfter von außen so verbaut das Luft durch den Radiator nach innen befördert wird, der Lüfter von innen stattdessen befördert die Luft wieder nach außen, das ergibt kein Sinn. Die Lüfter sollten von außen nach innen blasen damit Frischluft aus dem Raum was kühler ist durch den Radiator rein kann, der eine Lüfter machst du entweder ganz weg oder wenn dann sollte er nicht entgegenwirken sondern weiter die Luft nach innen leiten.


----------



## iTzSam (4. August 2017)

*AW: High Temps mit Arctic Liquid Freezer 240! HILFE!!!*

Ja du hast recht mir ist der Einbaufehler auch aufgefallen habe es direkt behoben und bin wieder ein paar Grad runter gekommen.  
Und jetzt nochmal vielleicht etwas verständlicher:
Front: 2x 120mm Lüfter + Radiator; nach dem Radiator und den beiden Lüftern noch ein dritter 120mm Lüfter der die Luft, die durch den Radiator kam weiterleitet.  --> Lufteinlass
Heck: 1x 120mm RGB Lüfter --> Lufteinlass
Oben: 1x 120mm RGB Lüfter --> Luftauslass

Was hast du eingegeben/eingestellt bei dem Custom Run von Prime95? Ich benutze da jetzt einfach die Version 26.6.


----------



## Taskmaster (4. August 2017)

*AW: High Temps mit Arctic Liquid Freezer 240! HILFE!!!*

Die 26.6 ist - wie gesagt - auch völlig ausreichend, weil es keine aktuellen Spiele gibt, die AVX/AVX2 nutzen (und schon gar nicht in Hochauslastungsszenarien).
Außerdem ist es auch nicht sinnvoll, diese Menge an Energie sinnlos durch die CPU zu jagen, da diese dadurch durchaus schneller altern kann (Stichwort: Elektromigdgation).
Das Betrifft (wie auch schon erwähnt) alle Prozessoren inklusive und nach Haswell.
LinX kann das noch mal "besser" (ist also noch schlimmer als Prime95). 

Die Anforderung "Prime95 >26.6-stable" gibt es für Spieler und Normalanwender nicht. Wenn der Takt die Simulation von Realanwendungen aushält, ist das Schlimmste gegessen.
Sollte Dir dann im folgenden Alltag irgendwann mal ein Programm begegnen, dass Dich rauswirft oder einen BSOD zieht, kannst Du dann die Spannung just an diesem Fall weiter optimieren, bis es ohne Probleme läuft.
Um das AVX-Problem vollständig zu umschiffen, kannst Du übrigens bei Deinem 7700K einen AVX-Offset-Wert im Bios einstellen. Dieser zieht immer dann, wenn Anwendungen die AVX-Befehle benutzen möchten, den eingestellten Wert von Deinem gesetzten Multiplikator ab, um das AVX-Problem bei Übertaktungen zu umgehen.

Beispiel:
Multiplikator im Alltag 46 (und damit 4600MHz); AVX-Offset:- 6 = Multiplikator 40 (und damit 4000MHz), sobald ein Programm AVX nutzt.

Dann musst Du die Spannung für maximale Stabilität nicht mehr nach dem AVX-Load ausrichten.
Ein Test dessen ist mit Prime95 in Version 26.6 eine gute Sache.


Generell ans Herz gelegt:
The Kaby Lake overclocking guide - Edge Up


----------



## drstoecker (4. August 2017)

*AW: High Temps mit Arctic Liquid Freezer 240! HILFE!!!*

Ja der Arctic Lüfter im Bild war falsch herum montiert. Die anderen beiden vorne sind es aber nicht oder? Prüf das mal. Diese metallblende würde ich weglassen und dafür den 4ten Lüfter (richtig herum) montieren. Den heck Lüfter auch bitte rausblasend montieren!
der Kühlblock muss aber schon ganz fest sitzen sonst hast du keine gute Wärmeabfuhr und die temps sind wie aktuell bei dir nicht so dolle. Macht das Teil richtig fest und teste dann nochmal und die anderen Sachen auch.

@taskmaster
lass den te erstmal richtig sein System anschließen und einstellen, wenn das alles vernünftig ist kann er sich ans oc machen sonst geht das in die Hose!
alles auf einmal geht nie gut.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (5. August 2017)

*AW: High Temps mit Arctic Liquid Freezer 240! HILFE!!!*



iTzSam schrieb:


> Front: 2x 120mm Lüfter + Radiator; nach dem Radiator und den beiden Lüftern noch ein dritter 120mm Lüfter der die Luft, die durch den Radiator kam weiterleitet.  --> Lufteinlass
> Heck: 1x 120mm RGB Lüfter --> Lufteinlass
> Oben: 1x 120mm RGB Lüfter --> Luftauslass.


Da du zwei 120er (genau genommen drei) in der Front hast, die Luft in  das Gehäuse befördern, sollten sowohl der Heck-, als auch der  Deckellüfter die warme Luft nach draußen befördern. Sonst brät die Grafikkarte nur vor sich hin. Im Bild in Post #22 sieht der Hecklüfter aber so aus, als würde er entgegen deiner Beschreibung warme Luft nach außen blasen?


----------



## Taskmaster (5. August 2017)

*AW: High Temps mit Arctic Liquid Freezer 240! HILFE!!!*



drstoecker schrieb:


> @taskmaster
> lass den te erstmal richtig sein System anschließen und einstellen, wenn das alles vernünftig ist kann er sich ans oc machen sonst geht das in die Hose!
> alles auf einmal geht nie gut.



Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Er übertaktet doch bereits fleißig und ich korrigiere nur die Ratschläge, die ihm hier gegeben werden, damit er seine neue CPU, die zumal auch noch lediglich per AiO und nicht per Custom-Loop gekühlt wird, unnötig hart gängelt. 
Wenn er sich schon ransetzt, soll er es vernünftig machen und seine CPU nicht mit Prime95 >26.6 oder gar LinX foltern.

Denn das alles ist einfach kein Spaß ohne Konsequenz:
CPU Electromigration/Degregation Chart - Overclocking

Und wie oben bereits von mir verlinkt ( The Kaby Lake overclocking guide - Edge Up ):


> Now, if you happen to be the type of user that spends more time running Prime95 than using a PC for other tasks, then we advise you reduce the maximum Vcore. “By how much?”, you ask. Well, you’re on your own for that. Remember, it’s current that degrades or kills a CPU. Be mindful of how much load you’re placing on the chip long-term and act accordingly. There’s nothing worse than pushing insane levels of current through the die and then moaning when there’s degradation.


----------



## drstoecker (6. August 2017)

*AW: High Temps mit Arctic Liquid Freezer 240! HILFE!!!*



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Er übertaktet doch bereits fleißig und ich korrigiere nur die Ratschläge, die ihm hier gegeben werden, damit er seine neue CPU, die zumal auch noch lediglich per AiO und nicht per Custom-Loop gekühlt wird, unnötig hart gängelt.
> Wenn er sich schon ransetzt, soll er es vernünftig machen und seine CPU nicht mit Prime95 >26.6 oder gar LinX foltern.
> 
> Denn das alles ist einfach kein Spaß ohne Konsequenz:
> ...



Ja das mag sein aber das System ist ja noch nicht richtig konfiguriert lüftertechnisch/kühlungstechnisch. Das sollte erstmal vernünftig sein bevor man Tipps fürs oc gibt oder meinste etwa nicht? So geht das mit dem oc nach hinten los!


----------



## Taskmaster (6. August 2017)

Die Gefahr für die eigene Hardware geht wenn dann eher von falschem bzw. unsachgemäßen OC aus und nicht von einem nicht ganz 100%igem Luftstrom. Dieser reduziert lediglich etwas das Potential erstgenannten.
Von daher: Nein, die Aufklärung über das Wie zu etwas, das er bereits angefangen hat und tatsächlich Schäden verursachen kann, ist wichtiger.


----------

